# Guitarist Available (Toronto)...



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

... and looking for fellow musicians to jam with perhaps the goal of an occasional live show.

I was semi-pro, gigging weekly a number of years ago, but since then life got in the way of my (serious) hobby and I've had to make some sacrifices for the career.

Now, I've recently relocated to the GTA and I'm hoping to find some like-minded musicians. My influences/likes are mulitple and varied, including Duane Allman, Paul Weller, Peter Green, Trey Anastasio, John Squire, Sloan, Malcolm Young, etc. Essentially classic rock, blues, brit-rock stuff.

Interested? Know someone who might be interested? Nothing terribly ambitious, just some fun. Let me know. I've got nice gear left over from my gigging days.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

I am working on setting something up in the Mississauga area if your interested.

For fun at this point.

PM me if interested


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds good.

PM sent.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

PM, Right back at ya !!


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Still waiting to hear back from a few players.

I'm certain there has to be a few musicians in the Toronto area interested in getting together for some informal jamming.

Any CGF members interested or know someone who is?


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent you another PM, thought 6am would be a little early to call..:zzz:
:smile:


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Any bassists or drummers who dig classic rock, brit rock & blues interested?
There's gotta be a few of you out there.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

PM sent. :rockon:


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

*Still Looking...*

Still looking for musicians to jam with.

Send a PM if interested.

:rockon:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Are you interested in jazz at all? We jam every Monday night and could use another guitarist. We have an opportunity do play our first gig together and currently working on our set list. The date's not set yet, but the venue is ready whenever we are.

Lawrie


----------

